# An odd day at Utah Lake.



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

I went down to Utah Lake for an afternoon of fishing and had one of the strangest days of catching that I have ever had.

When I started hauling these out of the water I was a little surprised.



















The best one of the bunch.










After awhile I finally picked up a white bass to use for bait so I went out looking for a catfish to eat some of my white bass meat and picked up this little surprise.










I'm not complaining at all it's just not what I had in my mind when I set out to go fishing that day.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh wow, nice work, I assume they made their way down the river? I have yet to catch one there or personally see anybody get one but I always hear stories about them down there on that part of the lake. Still it really took White Bass meat?


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes the trout were where the river dumps into the lake. I caught them by the wakeless bouy at about where the reed stop. I was just dragging a peice of meat on a bait hook next to the bottom looking for a cat to bite it. I can tell you that I started playing that fish a little more once I saw what it was.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

That is what I love Utah Lake. It is always full of surprises. You just never know what is on the other end of the line until you pull it out of the water.


----------



## wingnutt (Jul 15, 2011)

like a box of chocolates


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

I have caught 1 rainbow from UL kind of a shock pulling it in but it is UL so anything can be on your hook.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

There's always been trout in that pond... Wait till you get a hold of one of the many LARGE browns that are in that lake!


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Potential Stupid Question alert, but what is that last fish? It looks a little different to me.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

gitterdone81 said:


> Potential Stupid Question alert, but what is that last fish? It looks a little different to me.


That be a walleye.

There used to be trout in the Jordan River as well. Probably a few still in there.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> There's always been trout in that pond... Wait till you get a hold of one of the many LARGE browns that are in that lake!


I thought Provo City quit turning "large browns" into the lake a while back. 
I bet if they are in there, there's a good possibility there's corn in them as well _(O)_


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes that last picture is a walleye. The camera on my phone not the best sorry. I have read about the trout that had been in there it would have been neat to fish it back then.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So did I see some nubby fins on the first couple of bows? That would be strange.

I know there are some wild rainbows in a tributary in Lindon that surely swim the lake from time to time.

I think REPETER caught a few on the lake from his Port-a-Boat a couple of years ago too.

Pretty cool.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Two of the trout were planters. I don't know where along the river they plant trout at but they are in there.


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

a_bow_nut said:


> Two of the trout were planters. I don't know where along the river they plant trout at but they are in there.


Thanks for the report. You'll be surprised at the number of trout that ends up at Utah Lake, especially in the cooler months. This last ice fishing season, I caught a 9" cutthroat inside Provo Boat Harbor.


----------

